# Youngstown, OH - Helena Baby



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Youngstown, OH | 754 Helena

This wonderful dog came in on:
AUGUST 15 This dog is available for adoption/euthanasia on: 
AUGUST 18
This dog came in as a stray and there is no background information.
If interested please contact by phone @ 330-740-2205 EXT 2 to adopt this precious dog. 
IT IS BEST TO CALL BEFORE ADOPTION / EUTHANASIA DATE TO BE PUT ON ADOPTION LIST FOR THIS DOG


----------



## Xira (Aug 14, 2007)

*she has 14 names on her!!*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Utterly adorable!:wub: Sounds like some lucky person will soon be taking her home.....
_______________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## IloveGSDs (Dec 13, 2003)

OMG! Look at those ears and her tail! Who's she pointing at with that tail????


----------



## Sudilar (Jun 13, 2001)

Oh soooooo adorable!!!!!!!!


----------

